# NH - WTB: Sno-Way Mount 1997-2006 Jeep Wrangler



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

In need of a sno-way mount for a series 22 plow for my 05 jeep wrangler. I believe the part number is 99100877. I also need the headlight adapters too if anyone has those. Have cash, or a Sno-way mount for a Toyota Tacoma to trade. Thanks!


----------



## dt5150 (Feb 3, 2011)

got one locally.


----------

